

Show HN: make git ignore certain changed files in repo - false
https://gist.github.com/1238452

======
waffle_ss
These are the aliases I have set in my .gitconfig for a similar (same?)
purpose:

    
    
      [alias]
      ignore = !git update-index --assume-unchanged
      unignore = !git update-index --no-assume-unchanged
      ignored = !git ls-files -v | grep "^[[:lower:]]"
    

Usage: `git ignore foo.rb`, `git unignore foo.rb`; `git ignored` to list all
currently ignored files.

~~~
false
Awesome, that'll do as well, thanks

------
jcsalterego
For those who aren't familiar with the git subcommand, `git update-index
--[no-]assume-unchanged` is at the core of this script.

It's useful for ignoring checked-in files _locally_ , such as overriding app
config settings for a local dev server.

~~~
landhar
How is this better than creating a local branch ?

~~~
false
This has nothing to do with branching. Here is the idea I tried to replicate
[http://tortoisesvn.net/docs/release/TortoiseSVN_en/tsvn-
dug-...](http://tortoisesvn.net/docs/release/TortoiseSVN_en/tsvn-dug-
commit.html#tsvn-dug-commit-ignore)

------
joemi
I'm a little confused by what this does... Can't you just not 'git add' a file
to have git ignore its changes?

~~~
false
The file still shows up in status and, the most important, changes from file
still shows up in 'add|checkout|reset -p' which I use all the time.

------
pavel_lishin
I'm going to try this next week; this is something we could use at work.

Plus, can't beat the license.

~~~
false
I'd be happy to hear your testimonials!

I use it at work everyday, it comes in very handy when you need to keep some
changes only specific to your local setup (monkey patching, javascript page
speed measurements, weird php local config stuff, etc, etc).

------
angelbob
Nice! I remember being surprised that .gitignore didn't do this.

~~~
false
Right, gitignore can only help with untracked files, not tracked and changed.

Back in the day when I was using SVN, its ignore-on-commit feature (GUI only,
but anyway) was incredibly useful.

